# skull mog is the worst mog



## Wool (Feb 6, 2019)

Head mog = presence mog. Bigger head = more bone mass, better face. Nothing beats the head mog. When you stand next to someone with a bigger head, you instantly feel inferier. Its facking brutal


----------



## qwep (Feb 6, 2019)

Skull mog is always accompanied by frame + height mog, otherwise they look like a bobblehead


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Gymcels with small skulls look disgusting, there is one 6'4 around 250-270lbs gymcel at my gym and he looks so hilarious because his small skull.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 6, 2019)

Is this really true? I have a huge head and I got made fun of for it growing up. Then again, I have also been really skinny all my life, so that prob makes me look weird.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Gymcels with small skulls look disgusting, there is one 6'4 around 250lbs gymcel at my gym and he looks so hilarious because his small skull.


yeah, fucking legit. I can‘t put on more muscle, because my head starts looking too small. My ex has openly told me this and said I should stop getting bigger. Proportions are the most important when it comes to aesthetics


----------



## Wool (Feb 6, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Is this really true? I have a huge head and I got made fun of for it growing up. Then again, I have also been really skinny all my life, so that prob makes me look weird.


nah it's a good thing even if not in perfect proportion


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 6, 2019)

How could you forget this one


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> How could you forget this one
> View attachment 18185



Or this one when the dude gets mogged by 2 girls. Height and skull mogged into oblivion.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Or this one when the dude gets mogged by 2 girls. Height and skull mogged into oblivion.



You can see the pain in his eyes
These chicks are probably like 6'-6'2 as well


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You can see the pain in his eyes
> These chicks are probably like 6'-6'2 as well


He should just be confident tho


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> He should just be confident tho


----------



## Wool (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Or this one when the dude gets mogged by 2 girls. Height and skull mogged into oblivion.



fuarrk skull mog is brutal. worse than height mog x10000000


----------



## SHARK (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a big head but my face is ugly


----------



## Dude420 (Feb 6, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> How could you forget this one
> View attachment 18185



But I thought high FWHr was the most attractive feature


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 6, 2019)

Is this noticeable in real life tho?


----------



## Wool (Feb 7, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Is this noticeable in real life tho?


yes


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

I never thought this was a big deal but after seeing some of those pictures...it definitely will make you look more dominant when you skull mog someone else infront of a girl. Though you do need a good frame and height to pull off a big head


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> I never thought this was a big deal but after seeing some of those pictures


And to think that I have felt insecure for not finding caps made for larger skulls.


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> And to think that I have felt insecure for not finding caps made for larger skulls.
> 
> View attachment 18396


Lol same here I need large hats


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Lol same here I need large hats


Bieber's skull is so damn small. All these Hollywood superstars are false gods imo.


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Bieber's skull is so damn small. All these Hollywood superstars are false gods imo.
> View attachment 18397
> 
> View attachment 18398


Yea lmaoo with skull it’s hard to tell if someone has a small or big one until they stand next to someone else and get mogged to oblivion or vice versa


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea lmaoo with skull it’s hard to tell if someone has a small or big one until they stand next to someone else and get mogged to oblivion or vice versa


It's over for Beebs.


----------



## Wool (Feb 7, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> It's over for Beebs.
> View attachment 18401


holy fuark


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> It's over for Beebs.
> View attachment 18401


Looool just imagine a female having to choose between the two..


----------



## RationalBrody (Feb 7, 2019)

That 2nd pic the OP posted: brutal skullmog


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You can see the pain in his eyes
> These chicks are probably like 6'-6'2 as well


i remember that the gookess standing next to him is only 5'7. shes a professional basketballer








Bluepill said:


> It's over for Beebs.
> View attachment 18401


this is a good mogging. beiber being exposed for the low T narrow skulled faggot twink cuckold that he is


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 7, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> this is a good mogging. beiber being exposed for the low T narrow skulled faggot twink cuckold that he is


Exactly. He can't fraud his body language.

>Crossed arms to protect his vital organs and to appear harmless to the predator
>Deer eyes reveal his discomfort and will to run away

This boy is no fighter.


----------

